# The most beautiful Love Song that you will ever hear....



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 30, 2014)

This is a love song, written by a 96 year old man, after his wife of 75 years passed away. He sent it into a recording contest, and the song was then put to music, and recorded for him.
This will bring a tear to your eye; it has to be wonderful to be loved as much as this couple loved each other. I can't imagine a better tribute to his wife than this one.

http://blog.petflow.com/im-in-tears...his-wife-for-a-local-contest-and-its-perfect/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

Very touching Happyflowerlady, did need my tissues for that one. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

HFL, This song made tears run down my hubby' s face. Something I have only see 2 or 3 times in 47 years.:love_heart:


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 3, 2014)

Very touching.


----------

